# Bikini shrimp lady



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Fished out of Port A last week and coming in saw a sign for fresh shrimp at the boat Peggy Ann. After loading the boat we went by and the cute little bikini girl had fresh shrimp for - large $6 a pound and medium $4(head on). I had to go buy shrimp two days in a row. She said they are always caught the night before in the gulf. This is an unsolicited testimony


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This event did not exist without pictures .


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

If you ever drive through Nixon Texas there is a cute country girl dancing at the only stop sign there holding up a BBQ sign with an arrow pointing up the street. Don't fall for it, ain't that good. She does move good though.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Where was the Peggy Ann?
Anchored up in the water or at a boat ramp?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I reluctantly opened this without the pic icon.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

jaime1982 said:


> I reluctantly opened this without the pic icon.










Burned!
(Me Too)


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I can see the picture, I don't know why y'all can't !


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

This thread could go south real quick, and could send some business their way. Good marketing strategy. I never looked good in a bikini when I peddled shrimp.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

There is still time to save this thread......


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Weird looking phone.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

donf said:


> This event did not exist without pictures .


No joke..pics or it's a lie.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

That lettuce looks a little dry.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Wado said:


> If you ever drive through Nixon Texas there is a cute country girl dancing at the only stop sign there holding up a BBQ sign with an arrow pointing up the street. Don't fall for it, ain't that good. She does move good though.


 I dang sure wouldn't call her cute, she doesn't have any teeth. She's a meth head.:headknock


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

poco jim said:


> I dang sure wouldn't call her cute, she doesn't have any teeth. She's a meth head.:headknock


LOL


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like table material to me...


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

poco jim said:


> I dang sure wouldn't call her cute, she doesn't have any teeth. She's a meth head.:headknock


You must have gotten closer to her than I did. I don't even try to slow down going through there and dang sure don't want to eat anywhere there. That taquerio diarrheo is nasty too.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Was it an orange boat?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

those shrimp look fake. but i bet they taste real.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

She's a shrimp pimp. Just saying...


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> I can see the picture, I don't know why y'all can't !


Definitely "store bought".


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Bikini Shrimp Lady*

A Google image search of 'bikini shrimp lady' is .... interesting.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I went there and all she had left was a couple of fish.

Should I have bought them?


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*Marketing 101*

Well I just thought I would give everyone a tip on where to get some nice fresh shrimp. She was docked at the marina. I didn't want to look like a dirty old man and take her pic. Besides, a pic wouldn't do the shrimp buying experience justice.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Old Baitbucket said:


> Well I just thought I would give everyone a tip on where to get some nice fresh shrimp. She was docked at the marina. I didn't want to look like a dirty old man and take her pic. Besides, a pic wouldn't do the shrimp buying experience justice.


And we were just looking to buy some shrimp and maybe give her a "tip". Thas' all


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I can see the picture, I don't know why y'all can't !


That is a Texas 2 count.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had them served with whipped cream like that before.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wado said:


> If you ever drive through Nixon Texas there is a cute country girl dancing at the only stop sign there holding up a BBQ sign with an arrow pointing up the street. Don't fall for it, ain't that good. She does move good though.


She wasn't very cute the times I've been through there. Or we have very different standards.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Old Baitbucket said:


> Well I just thought I would give everyone a tip on where to get some nice fresh shrimp. She was docked at the marina. I didn't want to look like a dirty old man and take her pic. Besides, a pic wouldn't do the shrimp buying experience justice.


When do we go from being a dirty old man too being cute?


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

I thought you said they had the head on!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The shrimpers I have seen were fairly weather beaten by sun and salt, maybe your bikini shrimp lady was different.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

This thread has more than 4000 hits in 24hrs just proves that there would be a WHOLE lot more bait fisherman if there was a Bikini Shrimp Lady.

Anyone want to go in on a bait camp and hire a couple of Bikini Shirmp Ladies from Twin Peaks?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The shrimpers I have seen were fairly weather beaten by sun and salt, maybe your bikini shrimp lady was different.


The bikini shrimp lady probably bought the shrimp at HEB and is selling them to old geezers at a huge mark up. Brilliant


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Speaking of cute girls in out of the way places...

I was taking my son and his buddy down to POC for a little fishing. They were both about 18, and so I tried to manage their expectations about hoping to see any cute girls in POC. No offense intended for any cute girls who might be in POC, but the let's just say the odds for these boys to find any action were long.

But we stopped for lunch at a restaurant in Port Lavaca, and the waitress who came to the table was just a stunner and about the same age as the boys. When we were done eating, she came back to the table and said in the cutest possible accent: "What can I get you boys for dessert?" Neither of them could even speak. 

It was only later when I heard that Hope Dworaczyk also grew up in Port Lavaca. You might want to Google her if you don't already know who she is. She could sell a lot of shrimp!


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wado said:


> You must have gotten closer to her than I did. I don't even try to slow down going through there and dang sure don't want to eat anywhere there. That taquerio diarrheo is nasty too.


Lol everything in Nixon is nasty. And last time I went through Nixon, there was a guy in a cow costume waving the sign around. Emmy's in Stockdale is where it's at

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wado said:


> This thread could go south real quick, and could send some business their way. Good marketing strategy. I never looked good in a bikini when I peddled shrimp.


Looks more like they are going east/west.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*ahhh!*

Looks great!! Who'da ever thought of combining boiled shrimp and Cantaloupe!?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I can see the picture, I don't know why y'all can't !


My two favorite things.....shrimp and milk. (Followed closely by fish tacos)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

and I thought a lady in a bikini looking for shrimps!


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

I'm on the way!


----------

